# Mode d'emploi Ipod TOUCH



## meleficat (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheter un Ipod Touch, et je trouve le support technique tres limité, qui n' explique pas tout, comme par exemple suprimer une musique de son Ipod tout Betemement, mettre des photo de Iphoto a Ipod sans mettre la totalité du fichier en passant par synchro si quelqu'un a une idee de la ou je peux prendre + d'info 

merci beaucoup


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Juin 2011)

meleficat a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acheter un Ipod Touch, et je trouve le support technique tres limité, qui n' explique pas tout, comme par exemple suprimer une musique de son Ipod tout Betemement, mettre des photo de Iphoto a Ipod sans mettre la totalité du fichier en passant par synchro si quelqu'un a une idee de la ou je peux prendre + d'info
> 
> merci beaucoup




Si tu appelles le service technique d'Apple pour ça faut pas t'étonner qu'il te semble limité.... ils ont dû se dire la même chose  Une simple recherche sur google t'aurait permis de trouver ça http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/manuals/#ipod


----------



## meleficat (18 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Et bien non dans le support technique apple  tu na pas la reponse a beaucoup de question sur Ipod, et les recherche internet son tres penible, bon je vais chercher

merci quant meme
bonne soiree


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Juin 2011)

@ melificat:
Ton ipod est en relation avec itunes par l'intermédiaire de ton PC ou Mac...
C'est donc dans itunes que tu trouveras des solutions à tous ces "petits problèmes" qui seront ensuite répercutées dans ton ipod au moment des synchros.
M'étonnerais que le mode d'emploi ne t'explique pas ces manips !


----------



## meleficat (19 Juin 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ melificat:
> Ton ipod est en relation avec itunes par l'intermédiaire de ton PC ou Mac...
> C'est donc dans itunes que tu trouveras des solutions à tous ces "petits problèmes" qui seront ensuite répercutées dans ton ipod au moment des synchros.
> M'étonnerais que le mode d'emploi ne t'explique pas ces manips !


ok je vais voir dans mon imac si il y a une solution
merci


----------

